# breeder help NJ



## paulnj088 (Jan 14, 2012)

i have been searching for a V pup but no luck. can any1 point me to a good breeder that has puppies and will let me come see them before i make any decisions 

seems like vizslas are hard to get this time of year

thanks


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you search the forums? There is a long thread about where everyone got there's from. Just type breeder in the search box. But be advised V breeders can be selective about who their pups go to. It's not uncommon to wait a year or more for one. Good luck. 

Allison
Dozer is from Cameo Vizslas in Westminster MD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Just something to think about... Being in a cold climate, it's easier on you and the puppy to get one in the spring. Potty training takes many trips outside at all hours. 

It's just easier to do when you don't have to bundle up, and the dog will be more willing to go out quickly if it isn't freezing to death.


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Many breeders make litter announcements at the AKC page:

http://www.akc.org/classified/search/landing_puppy.cfm?breed_code=122

Some of the breeders on the list are top notch (they're usually certified as Breeders of Merit), others use it as a classified listing service. 

A serious and responsible breeder would insist on talking to you at length before agreeing to a potential puppy sale and with the best ones you would be _required_ to pick it up in person, regardless of the distance. Many breeders do not make the decision on puppy placement until the very last moment, and they usually observe the chemistry between you and the puppy very closely to ensure a good match. 

The advice I would give is don't be pressured by the current availability or proximity. Spending time with the litter is very important (and it's even more valuable if you can observe both parents too) but there are a lot of criteria that can impact the puppy's life that cannot be easily observed through the relatively brief interaction. 

If you're really sure you want a Vizsla, then it's better to find a breeder who's just planning a breeding and get on the list, than to rush to pick up a puppy just because it's available _now_. It may seem like torture but in hindsight you are likely to be glad you did.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> have been searching for a V pup but no luck. can any1 point me to a good breeder that has puppies and will let me come see them before i make any decisions


A good hobby breeder will welcome you to see the mother and pups. The breeder, my Bailey is teaming up with, requires a visit and one-on-one interview even before the pups arrive to get on a "waiting list." Seems like a lot of trouble, but the breeder wants the best for the pups and the breed.

If an internet ad tells you they will ship you a pup sight unseen, is this the type of breeder you want to use for the dog you will have for 15 years?

Get involved with the local Vizsla community and let it be known you are looking for a pup. 

We do what is called a "Vizsla Walk" here in the SF Bay Area where potential owners can walk with a "pack" of Vizslas on a Sunday morning and ask questions of current owners and availabity of rescue Vizslas. Fantastic way of finding out if the dog is right for you and your lifestyle. Maybe a rescue?

And as Polkan stated very well:


> _If you're really sure you want a Vizsla, then it's better to find a breeder who's just planning a breeding and get on the list, than to rush to pick up a puppy just because it's available now. It may seem like torture but in hindsight you are likely to be glad you did._


Good luck.

RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Perhaps this could be useful too

http://vcaweb.org/clubs/index.shtml


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm getting my little man from STEEL CITY VIZSLAS, they are in Western PA. Near the Airport (15 minutes)

She had 9 puppies 3 males and 6 females. You could contact her (google it) and see if any of them are unclaimed.

I pick Laszlo up on the 16th of Feb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good luck, glad i live in florida where it's not too cold to potty train.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Looney- you better pick up some primanti bros while you're in town!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I hate slaw and I'm on the one kidney diet....
If I were to cheat it would be my old spot, Wings, Suds,& Spuds. She lives two blocks away! What are the odds it was meant to be me and SCV!!!!


----------

